# Facility Sidewalk Plow



## BostonRamGuy (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi Folks! This is my first time on here, and I was wondering if I could get some help.

I work at a medical facility and they have OK'd the purchase of a sidewalk plow.

Here are the requirements- Must have wheels, no tracks- Inclosed cab, Must be no bigger than 4 feet wide, must have a single plow with the ability to control/angle it from inside the cab..

The only type I could find was a "Holder"? Does anyone else know of any makers of these little sidewalk plows? Thank you.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

How much you looking to spend?

http://www.bobcat.com/loaders/product_lines/skid_steer/s100


----------



## BostonRamGuy (Feb 14, 2008)

No limit$$$- But we already have a Bobcat and its "not good enough", they want a specific machine just for snow plowing.


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

http://www.tracklessvehicles.com/enter.htm

http://www.holder.on.ca/


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

This???????


----------



## BostonRamGuy (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for the help guys, right now it looks like a fully loaded HOLDER, sander, plow, the works.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Would garden tractor work? they are heavy duty like this

http://www.ingersoll-inc.com/gardentractors.htm

http://www.deere.com/en_US/ProductC...ProdCatProduct?pNbr=SKU21811&tM=HO&link=enav#


----------

